# my celtic wedding!



## Ikara (May 16, 2009)

Some pics for you to see
simple makeup nixie eyeshadows on eyes, playground & femme
viva glam V on lips and Amour blush from Nars



























dress and circlet from lovely Elnara from Circlets, Crowns, Tiaras and Dresses for your Medieval, Celtic or Elven Wedding!


----------



## gitts (May 16, 2009)

You look gorgeous.  Wow, I love it.


----------



## frocher (May 16, 2009)

Congratulations to you both!  You look lovely.


----------



## claralikesguts (May 16, 2009)

i want to have a wedding like that! you look so beautiful.


----------



## kittykit (May 16, 2009)

Congratulations!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You look gorgeous!


----------



## TISH1124 (May 16, 2009)

Lovely!


----------



## Starbright211 (May 16, 2009)

Absolutely Stunning!!! =o)


----------



## SparklingWaves (May 16, 2009)

delete


----------



## panda0410 (May 17, 2009)

^^Me too! This is beautiful!! There is something super classy about simple, elegant weddings and this one definitely fits that class! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the photography too! Congratulations!!!


----------



## glassy girl (May 17, 2009)

Beautifulll


----------



## LMD84 (May 17, 2009)

you look stunning! i hope you both had a wonderful day! congrats!


----------



## Ikara (May 17, 2009)

Thank you ^_^ we really had a wonderful day, everything went perfect! We wanted to have a different wedding and for sure we did hehe


----------



## Boneshaker (May 17, 2009)

So gorgeous!


----------



## User93 (May 17, 2009)

Amazing! Congratulations to you, you're such a beautiful couple!


----------



## nunu (May 17, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## Kayteuk (May 17, 2009)

Its so nice to see a wedding with a difference, I love it! Congrads!


----------



## hawaii02 (May 17, 2009)

Very cool! Congratulations!!


----------



## MACLovin (May 17, 2009)

Beautiful! Congratulations, and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jacq-i (May 18, 2009)

Wow, you look so beautiful! The wedding looks lovely! Congratulations!!


----------



## Susanne (May 18, 2009)

Very pretty! Thanks for sharing. I wish you all the best.


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 18, 2009)

Amazing! Wow, it has such a dream-like fairy-tale like influence 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 The pics are great and you guys look gorgeous! Congrats!!


----------



## MzzRach (May 18, 2009)

Congratulations to you and your husband!  Thank you for sharing these, what wonderful photos. You look like a goddess, seriously.


----------



## Tahti (May 18, 2009)

This is like a fairytale, it's so beautiful ^__^


----------



## fillintheblank (May 18, 2009)

Congratulations! You look lovely. The dress and scenery are beautiful.


----------



## Blueeyesangel18 (May 18, 2009)

Congratulations your pictures are lovely, a celtic wedding is a good idea very beautiful


----------



## n_c (May 18, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## BEA2LS (May 18, 2009)

congrats


----------



## kaliraksha (May 18, 2009)

Congrats! That is a beautiful wedding dress. Thanks for sharing =)


----------



## chiquilla_loca (May 20, 2009)

Congratulations! every photo is beautiful! and like many mentioned looks just like a fairy tale. was the ceremony and reception in the woods/outdoors?


----------



## RoseyPosey (May 21, 2009)

wow GORGEOUS! That is exactly how i want my bouquet, long and loose, not tight. LOVE IT!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (May 22, 2009)

wow you look so phenomenal! congratulations!


----------



## Ikara (May 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chiquilla_loca* 

 
_Congratulations! every photo is beautiful! and like many mentioned looks just like a fairy tale. was the ceremony and reception in the woods/outdoors?_

 
it was outdoors but not in the woods heheh
here's a pic of where the ceremony took place and one of where we had some appetizers before lunch






lunch was indoors in a rustic room


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (May 22, 2009)

Miss Pumpkin here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Estas guapisima, pareces una modelo!!!!!! Que envidia de caritaaaaaaaa!!!


----------



## ellesk (May 26, 2009)

Oh my God, this is AMAZING! It's like my beloved RenFair but far more beautiful and enchanting. You also look absolutely stunning!!!


----------



## Briar (May 31, 2009)

Congratulations, you two look wonderful together! That dress is gorgeous!


----------



## Miss QQ (Jun 1, 2009)

You look like a goddess! So beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## Ciani (Jun 2, 2009)

Beautiful pictures!! Congratulations! 

Also you had the same lady who is making my wedding dress make your gown, she did a fantastic job on it! You look really beautiful in it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## Ikara (Jun 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ciani* 

 
_Beautiful pictures!! Congratulations! 

Also you had the same lady who is making my wedding dress make your gown, she did a fantastic job on it! You look really beautiful in it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!_

 

really? that's great! she is adorable and a wonderful designer you won't be disapointed!


----------



## fintia (Jun 2, 2009)

love your dress!!! and your face look so much like her!!


----------



## Edie (Jun 3, 2009)

Congratulations!! 

The dress, the setting, you, your husband. Everything looks PERFECTLY GORGEOUS! 

and I completely agree with Fintia on the pic. gworgeous.


----------



## Juxtapose (Jun 3, 2009)

Oh my!  What a gorgeous theme!  Your pics look like you're in Rivendell!  I love the circlet you wore as well.  Congratulations to you and your husband!


----------



## Ciani (Jun 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ikara* 

 
_really? that's great! she is adorable and a wonderful designer you won't be disapointed!_

 

I've only talked to her once on the phone but she was so nice when we discussed the design! She's making mine a mix of "The Blossom Dreams" gown on her site and my own ideas which is cool because when she actually finished the design sketch it came out exactly how I had described it to her! 

I booked my spot with her over a year ago (fiance freaked out and broke off our engagement a month ago right before she was suppose to start making it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.  She was nice enough to tell me when I was ready and got feeling better she would make me the gown anyway, which is really sweet of her because most people would tell you forget it if you didn't have a date reserved and just keep your deposit so I'm really glad I picked her especially after seeing what a beautiful job she did with your dress.


----------



## Ikara (Jun 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fintia* 

 
_love your dress!!! and your face look so much like her!!




_

 

Hahaha thanks! I've been told that so many times that I'm starting to believe it haha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





@Ciani  WOW! I would have killed him haha great everything is ok now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 She did this one as a custom design for me, you can see it on her site already!  She is also very nice to adjust a dress she already created to your tastes, most people tell you this is what I do and these are the colours, you can't change anything else! 
You MUST post pics of yours too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Blossom dreams is really beautiful, sure you give it a nice twist!


----------



## Mabelle (Jun 4, 2009)

I love your dress. it's stunning. I love teh whole theme!
and you venue is to freakin die for!
Congrats!


----------



## christinakate (Jul 1, 2009)

Congrats ! You both look amazing, the scenery is beautiful aswell.


----------

